# Introducing Rhino



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

(previously Yogi - I call him Rhino as he reminds me of the hamster in Bolt!)

I am fostering him (  ) for a while, for Niki who I think will be having him.
I love him to pieces already, he is such a sweetheart, I have never really been a huge fan of hams, but he is just an little sweetie. It's going to kill me to give him up! 

He is incredibly friendly, approx 6 months. He is mahoooosive! He is just over 150g. He is such a beautiful chocolate colour, with little white feet and a white stripe on his belly, he is just gorgeous! You can see he has long tufts on his hips too, like a little cherub!

(He's a little camera shy!)

































He was in the tiniest cage! :O He is now in the Ferplast Furet plus. He can't get through the bars and I have made a hammock halfway down so he doesn't fall far when he drops off the bars! he is loving it! I adore him, mum is like, don't get too attatched!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

awwwww hes lovely! those last 2 pics especially are great


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

He looks a real sweetie


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

he is gorgeous


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow isn't he gorgeous! X


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How appropriate....a chocolate hamster for Easter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He is totally adorable.........can't wait!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

annie he is lovely but i'll just worn u i have had the furet plus cage so know how wide the bars are and a hamster can easily squeeze themselves through the smallest gaps and i would say be careful keep an eye on him.

he is rather big for a male....does he have the goolies?
when i took on gizmo the old owner said he was male she had no nutties when i came to look,yes he was a she!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I have watched him like a hawk in that cage yesterday and he could barely get his snout through, he really is huge.

I was just thinking that, do boys have prominent bits?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Tapir said:


> I have watched him like a hawk in that cage yesterday and he could barely get his snout through, he really is huge.
> 
> I was just thinking that, do boys have prominent bits?


Lets just say they are defined bits


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

thats ok then.
and yes benny my male has huge goolies,if u pick him up so his legs are dangling u should be able to see two baked beans 

or if he's not that handable try looking at his back end to see if he has a bulge nr his little piece of rice tail.

he is super stunning,niki i'm not sure annie wants to give him up  :cryin:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

blade100 said:


> thats ok then.
> and yes benny my male has huge goolies,if u pick him up so his legs are dangling u should be able to see two baked beans
> 
> or if he's not that handable try looking at his back end to see if he has a bulge nr his little piece of rice tail.
> ...


 Niki has very very very kindly agreed to let me keep him  She is angel like that 

Haha, I think it's safe to say that he is definately a she...! I will keep calling him Rhino and just pretend he's a boy  He's far to butch to be a girl


----------



## john4em (Apr 20, 2011)

I want him! He's such a handsome little one. You lucky thing, Niki - make sure he gets loads of good treats, as he's special.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

Tapir said:


> I have watched him like a hawk in that cage yesterday and he could barely get his snout through, he really is huge.
> 
> I was just thinking that, do boys have prominent bits?


You won't be able to miss them that's for sure Singing:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

awwww isn't niki brill letting u keep her.
thought he had to be a she lookin at the size of him,females are generally bigger.

have fun with her x


----------

